# Cats and Tarantulas



## Robotponys (Feb 1, 2012)

Could a cat be killed by any of these tarantulas?

-C. elegans
-A. metallica
-G. rosea
-H. incei

If possible, a real website would help, but any response would be good. Thanks. 

P.S. don't just link me to other threads please, I've read them but they are not about these specific species (except the G. rosea). My cats are lean, fast, small, black cats with 0 experience with other small animals.  They are VERY healthy however and quite jumpy.  These T's will all be tiny slings, except the G. rosea I already have.

---------- Post added 02-01-2012 at 09:07 PM ----------

Oh, and they eat anything and don't mind oranges/citrus so that won't work.  I can't have another room for the Ts and they aren't allowed to be locked out. Spray bottles work, but not when I'm asleep or at school.


----------



## Theist 17 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd recommend keeping the tarantulas in a cabinet if you're worried about your cats.

But, honestly, I would be more concerned about the tarantulas than the cats.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 1, 2012)

I will try, but I have one bookshelf to myself, and no I cannot fix a "door" on to it. I think it may be safe, there is an aquarium next to it, but i dont know...

The thing is, my parents don't want more T's since they are scared of it biting the cats and killing it.  So I need good evidence to get more T's.


----------



## BrettG (Feb 1, 2012)

None of those will kill your cat. Those are just 8-legged toys to your cat,and will not last long.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks. I guess I could say no cat or human has ever been killed by a New World tarantula.  I know they cannot escape from their cages, but the maintenance could cause problems. They are incredibly stubborn and close-minded. Hmm, does anyone have experience writing articles? Maybe someone should write one about New World tarantulas NOT killing cats or permanently injuring them. Maybe I will just make one up with information based off research.


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 1, 2012)

Why would a "website" pass as a credible source?

I wouldn't be too positive in saying a cat has never been killed by a NW tarantula. I've read about urticating hairs being so noxious to rodents they can kill them if haired in the face. I certainly wouldn't want a cat haired by a large Pamphobeteus or Theraphosa, or bitten for that matter. 

That said, I agree with other comments that the tarantulas are what you should really be worried about. There should be some kind of barrier between them...a cabinet, a closet, even just a plastic tub with a top. There are too many posts about tarantulas dying from cats knocking the enclosure off a shelf.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 1, 2012)

I really don't know. I don't think Wikipedia is Bette than opinions from the forums (well most of them ), but my parents do not do research or anything and don't know the value of forums. Plus, it is only my step-dad who is worried, even my mom ha been convinced they are tiny. If I had hard cold evidence (copy and paste some opinions from here, which I am doing since I found a thread with a cat bitten. It's leg swelled for a few days and it was fine.) via email I'm sure they would let me. Yes I am going to keep them in a plastic shoebox with a metal rack direct above it   Just one thing, what should I use to poke holes for a tiny c. Elegans? They are a little bigger than this "," comma I think.

I am sticking to dwarf/avicularia NW tarantulas. And a g. Rosea, but she is 4 in, slow, and nasty. Not much danger from what I hear.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 2, 2012)

As others have stated, I'd be worried about the tarantulas, not the cat.  One serious swipe at a tarantula and they're going to be missing a few legs, if not worse.  Even with more medically significant species, the tarantula will be in a losing battle.  

I also have a cat so I can relate to your worries.  I have my tarantulas set up on a shelving system I purchased at IKEA.  The shelves are adjustable and I have them set up such that my enclosures can slide in and the top is almost flush with the shelf above it.  I keep other supplies on the bottom shelf.  I have a couple tarantulas on the very top of the shelving unit, along side a couple of house plants.  My cat has never tried to jump up there because of these obstructions.  Maybe I just have a good cat...


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 2, 2012)

My cats have always found the crickets to be infinitely more attractive than tarantulas.  But if you keep the containers on a shelf they can get on, there's a good chance they'll knock 'em off on accident or out of mischief.  The impact may kill the T before the cat gets a chance to

As for a source for the information you're looking for, I'm not sure you're going to find it.  I don't believe the bites from those species would be a danger to your cats but as has been said, the hairs could.  I suppose to the point of blindness.  At the very least, you're potentially looking at some expensive vet bills....


----------



## Stan Schultz (Feb 2, 2012)

Robotponys said:


> I really don't know. I don't think Wikipedia is Bette than opinions from the forums (well most of them ), but my parents do not do research or anything and don't know the value of forums. Plus, it is only my step-dad who is worried, even my mom ha been convinced they are tiny. If I had hard cold evidence (copy and paste some opinions from here, which I am doing since I found a thread with a cat bitten. It's leg swelled for a few days and it was fine.) via email I'm sure they would let me. Yes I am going to keep them in a plastic shoebox with a metal rack direct above it   Just one thing, what should I use to poke holes for a tiny c. Elegans? They are a little bigger than this "," comma I think.
> 
> I am sticking to dwarf/avicularia NW tarantulas. And a g. Rosea, but she is 4 in, slow, and nasty. Not much danger from what I hear.


There is no "hard, cold evidence" as far as I know. You might ask your veterinarian if there is a website for vets that's something like *PubMed*, then do a search for any reports containing both cat and tarantula.

However, of all the thousands of enthusiasts who keep or have kept tarantulas over the last 50 or 60 years, of all the tarantulas that have been kept, of all the postings and responses that I've seen on this and 6 or 8 other forums, I've never, ever heard of a cat being bit by a tarantula, much less suffering any ill effects. Ditto for getting the urticating bristles in their eyes. Not that it isn't possible. Anything's possible. But, it's apparently exceedingly improbable.

It sounds a lot like you're under age 18 and still living at home with your parents. When you live in their house, eat their food, sleep in their bed, drive their car (?), etc., etc., etc., *they own the air you breathe*! Especially if you're not yet 18 years old. If it comes down to you and your tarantulas against them and their cats, guess who wins the contest? Though it pains me, my suggestion is that you somehow dispose of the tarantulas. Give them to a friend, take them back to the pet shop, sell them at a reptile show, etc. And, wait until you're old enough that you can get your own place and set up your hobby without damaging your relationship with your parents or offending them. Don't be in a big hurry to do everything you ever wanted to do before you turn 21. Leave a few little things on your bucket list for your 20s, 30s, maybe even your 40s if you live that long. :sarcasm: :biggrin:

Oh, you didn't think there was life after 29? *Have I got a surprise for you!* :roflmao:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 2, 2012)

Pikaia said:


> my suggestion is that you somehow dispose of the tarantulas


I don't think that's necessary, I think she's more than capable of keeping the Ts in a manner that will minimize encounters with the cats.  She just has to be smart and dilligent about it.  Now, if her parents make the decision they don't want the risk or to have them in the house, well, then yes, she sould respect that.  But if she can take the necessary steps and prove she can be responsible with them, I think that's worth it.

I just reread robotpony's post, so you don't have these Ts yet and want to add more to your collection.  Convincing your parents to allow more is going to be tougher than convincing them to allow you to keep what you already have.  In that case, it will ultimately be up to them.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Feb 2, 2012)

Only large old worlders, possibly 6" OBT / or very large pokies would cause damage to a cat.
bite from a 8-11" spider would hurt big time.. hairs would irritate the cat
Tarantulas are very tuff but... most Ts would run for dear life if they saw a cat
a large 16 pound+ cat would still probably make short work of most Ts ..except maybe T blondi , lasiodoras, pamphos
if the cat has claws. No T stands a chance :: cats are feirce preditors, they have been known to eat scorpions.
some cats might run from a huge spider if its Defensive enough.. small Ts are just snacks though


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Feb 2, 2012)

Ultum,

A tarantula couldn't "see" a cat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Leo - My F3 Savannah - 16% Serval*

dude!! you have nothing to worry about
just keep them in a save place like a cabinet, or something similar
trust me..... your situation is not worse than mine

*(he was 6 months old here.. hes turns 1 on the 23rd)*
Leo
View attachment 98818
View attachment 98819

---
and this is what he was bred from

(Serval)
http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=serva...=204&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:40&tx=45&ty=37

http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=serva...rt=40&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:40&tx=84&ty=56


----------



## Shell (Feb 2, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> My cats have always found the crickets to be infinitely more attractive than tarantulas.


This is exactly the same with my cats, the only time either of them bother with the tarantulas is if there's a cricket in an enclosure. Otherwise, they sit and watch the cricket tub all the time.

The tarantula would be at much more risk from the cat, than the other way around. The species listed by the OP wouldn't concern me as far as bite goes. As already said by others, the hairs could pose a risk for a cat. Especially if they got haired in the face, which would likely be where the would get it if they were messing with a tarantula.


----------



## DannyH (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't think it would be bad. I have a cat and she never have cared about the T's (they are kept to high to her anyway).

Like everyone said, she finds crickets facinating though.


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 2, 2012)

Shell said:


> This is exactly the same with my cats, the only time either of them bother with the tarantulas is if there's a cricket in an enclosure. Otherwise, they sit and watch the cricket tub all the time.
> 
> The tarantula would be at much more risk from the cat, than the other way around. The species listed by the OP wouldn't concern me as far as bite goes. As already said by others, the hairs could pose a risk for a cat. Especially if they got haired in the face, which would likely be where the would get it if they were messing with a tarantula.


HAHAHA cudos! 
my cat is nuts about them, so i make sure
i throw one his way every now and then!


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 2, 2012)

However, of all the thousands of enthusiasts who keep or have kept tarantulas over the last 50 or 60 years, of all the tarantulas that have been kept, of all the postings and responses that I've seen on this and 6 or 8 other forums, I've never, ever heard of a cat being bit by a tarantula, much less suffering any ill effects. Ditto for getting the urticating bristles in their eyes. Not that it isn't possible. Anything's possible. But, it's apparently exceedingly improbable.

It sounds a lot like you're under age 18 and still living at home with your parents. When you live in their house, eat their food, sleep in their bed, drive their car (?), etc., etc., etc., *they own the air you breathe*! Especially if you're not yet 18 years old. If it comes down to you and your tarantulas against them and their cats, guess who wins the contest? Though it pains me, my suggestion is that you somehow dispose of the tarantulas. Give them to a friend, take them back to the pet shop, sell them at a reptile show, etc. And, wait until you're old enough that you can get your own place and set up your hobby without damaging your relationship with your parents or offending them. Don't be in a big hurry to do everything you ever wanted to do before you turn 21. Leave a few little things on your bucket list for your 20s, 30s, maybe even your 40s if you live that long. :sarcasm: :biggrin:

Oh, you didn't think there was life after 29? *Have I got a surprise for you!* :roflmao:[/QUOTE]

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?43251-Tarantulas-cat&p=576327&viewfull=1#post576327 Hate to break it to you, but here is a cat that got bit.   The urticating bristles could be problematic, but I will not let the T's escape anyway.  If they do, cats go in the bathroom... This is just to reassure my parents. 
Yup I'm a minor, how did you know?  I doubt I'm going to get rid of my cureent tarantula though, and I think I may be able to get new ones. If I don't, I'm moving out when I turn 18. I can't even imagine being 40...No offense to the 40 year olds! 



Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Only large old worlders, possibly 6" OBT / or very large pokies would cause damage to a cat.
> bite from a 8-11" spider would hurt big time.. hairs would irritate the cat
> Tarantulas are very tuff but... most Ts would run for dear life if they saw a cat
> a large 16 pound+ cat would still probably make short work of most Ts ..except maybe T blondi , lasiodoras, pamphos
> ...


ONly problem is that my cats weigh a little more or less than 10lbs last time I checked. They have only killed one mouse, nothing else in their whole (2 years) lives.  I think the boy sat on it as it was dying... 



Jared781 said:


> dude!! you have nothing to worry about
> just keep them in a save place like a cabinet, or something similar
> trust me..... your situation is not worse than mine
> 
> ...


I want one! I saw a documentary on those cat/serval hybrids! Is he an F1 or 2?



Shell said:


> This is exactly the same with my cats, the only time either of them bother with the tarantulas is if there's a cricket in an enclosure. Otherwise, they sit and watch the cricket tub all the time.
> 
> The tarantula would be at much more risk from the cat, than the other way around. The species listed by the OP wouldn't concern me as far as bite goes. As already said by others, the hairs could pose a risk for a cat. Especially if they got haired in the face, which would likely be where the would get it if they were messing with a tarantula.


Yup crickets are there favorite things! And pipe cleaners, and feathers, and not the toys we buy them...of course!  


In conclusion, T's will be put into a shoebox under a metal rack with plenty of obstructions. Holes will be appropriately sized and other precautions will be taken. Crickets are banned (by me) since I'm...scared of them... o.0 i have a tarantula (which I used to hold but she is evil now, biting water and stuff) but am COMPLETELY terrified of city cockroaches and other bugs. Even dead ones being kicked at me, or cleaning up cricket guts. ugh. I've never been stung by a bee, but I almost have a phobia of wild bugs and crickets. I used to catch giant black ones...  I guess super worms and the occasional cricket (dumped directly from bag to cage) wouldn't cause to much trouble with the cats.
Thanks for the help! I didn't quote everyone, but I think I answered everything.  I would have been replying, but the email notification wasn't working...


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Feb 2, 2012)

Robotponys said:


> Is he an F1 or 2?


He says in the title of his post that it's an F3.


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks, I was skimming on my phone sorry.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Feb 2, 2012)

Robotponys said:


> ... http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?43251-Tarantulas-cat&p=576327&viewfull=1#post576327 Hate to break it to you, but here is a cat that got bit.   ...


Oh. Well. There you go! You have your answer.



Robotponys said:


> ... I can't even imagine being 40...No offense to the 40 year olds!


Trust me. At age 68 and rapidly moving on I can vouch that, "You ain't seen nothin' yet!"

Oh, if I only knew at age 16 what I know now! :biggrin:


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 2, 2012)

Lol! The good old "live life while you're young!" (which should mean we can do whatever we want, but instead includes hw, work, lack of support with hobbies, etc. hypocrtical much?


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 2, 2012)

Just remembered a video of a serval F2 jumping 8 ft...Plus they are super strong... I want one! (kind of)

Not the exact one, but:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=kyl2soi958U
o.0


----------



## Arachno Dano (Feb 2, 2012)

Robotponys said:


> (which should mean we can do whatever we want, but instead includes hw, work, lack of support with hobbies, etc. hypocrtical much?


That is why I don't sleep anymore! I focus on my homework, work, and hobbies during the day and I focus on having fun at night! It's a love/hate relationship. Plus, my dad says it builds character. 

~Dano


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 2, 2012)

Ha! I just procrastinate until midnight then I decide to shower and do violin and the rest of my HW. Of course my parents protest.


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 2, 2012)

Robotponys said:


> Just remembered a video of a serval F2 jumping 8 ft...Plus they are super strong... I want one! (kind of)
> 
> Not the exact one, but:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=kyl2soi958U
> o.0


aha.. its not a Serval F2
ill explain::
if you breed a Serval and a domestic cat (more commonly a Bengal, or an Egyptian Mau) you will get an F1 Savannah which is 50% + wild (Serval) depending on the pedegree!!
then if you breed F1 with a bengal or Eqypt Mau you will get F2 Savannah which is 25% Serval, then F3 16% and so on...
hes an F7 Savannah!! i exaggerated a bit YET he costs $900 
i was going to get an F3 but the cost is $1500
the price range is 600 - 8500 (yes, i said 8 Thousand)


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 2, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> aha.. its not a Serval F2
> ill explain::
> if you breed a Serval and a domestic cat (more commonly a Bengal, or an Egyptian Mau) you will get an F1 Savannah which is 50% + wild (Serval) depending on the pedegree!!
> then if you breed F1 with a bengal or Eqypt Mau you will get F2 Savannah which is 25% Serval, then F3 16% and so on...
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: wait...that wasn't a joke was it...  lol that is CRAZY! I would upload pics of my cats, but I'm too lazy to download them from my phone...They were rescued from the street in the snow.  who leaves 3 unweaned kittens in the snow in a cardboard box!!!!   :wall: We took 2 black ones, the 3rd was white and adopted already (racist much? lol). But they were not supposed to be weaned yet, maybe another week or so. May have contributed to their tiny size and lean figure. But then again, we feed them a raw meat diet whih makes them bounce off the walls...literally climb the wall... : Plus they like veggies and citrus... 

And helpful info about the F1, F2, F3, etc thing. Thanks


----------



## Formerphobe (Feb 2, 2012)

> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/show...l=1#post576327 Hate to break it to you, but here is a cat that got bit


The poster was 'assuming' the cat was bitten by the tarantula.  It may very well have been bitten by one of the other cats (eight, I think there were) in a squabble over which one got the tarantula 'prize'.  

One way to keep cats out of your Ts: place multiple t enclosures into larger tank with weight in the bottom and a locking lid.  

One of the reasons I got out of Ts for a number of years was because my cats were much too fascinated by them and managed to knock over a container and free one of them.  Neither cats nor T were injured, but it wasn't worth the risk and I didn't have room for a secure set up.



> he costs $900
> i was going to get an F3 but the cost is $1500
> the price range is 600 - 8500 (yes, i said 8 Thousand)


Some people pay that for designer breed dogs, too.  
Keep checking your local shelters and you will be able to pick one up for far less.  That's where many of them are ending up, along with the 'high dollar' mixed breed dogs...



> When you live in their house, eat their food, sleep in their bed, drive their car (?), etc., etc., etc., they own the air you breathe!


Yup!  "He who makes the gold makes the rules."



> I'm moving out when I turn 18.


I think all <18 yr olds have said those same words.  I remember saying it myself.  Almost a year ago my youngest daughter announced that to me.  Just yesterday she said, "Mom, you know what, I don't think I'm ever moving out..."  She'll be 19 soon.  I can't get rid of her 22 year old sister either.  LOL  Guess it's time to raise their rent...



> I can't even imagine being 40


And when you're 40 you'll wonder how you survived your younger years...  LOL


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 2, 2012)

Robotponys said:


> Just remembered a video of a serval F2 jumping 8 ft...Plus they are super strong... I want one! (kind of)


While this topic is on Servals......Here is the real deal. They can easily jump 10ft from a dead stop and run 50mph.


----------



## desertanimal (Feb 2, 2012)

Robotponys said:


> If I don't, I'm moving out when I turn 18. I can't even imagine being 40...No offense to the 40 year olds!


I did move out when I was 18.  I highly recommend it.  

I'm not 40, but I'm pushing it now, and I can't imagine being 18.  I haven't really changed much, but I still can't imagine being that person.  And I haven't the slightest desire to go back.  There are pros and cons to pushing 40, but one of the BIG pros is that you never have to post threads asking about the concerns about the parents' cats and the parents' concerns thereabout.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 2, 2012)

Amoeba said:


> While this topic is on Servals......Here is the real deal. They can easily jump 10ft from a dead stop and run 50mph.


Whoa.  Do you have a pet serval?  Beautiful cat!


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Feb 2, 2012)

that wild Cat has big ears.. how big they get?


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 2, 2012)

Shrike said:


> Whoa.  Do you have a pet serval?  Beautiful cat!


No and I wouldn't want one, they are wild and generally not very well tempered. He does have good markings but his face isn't as pointy as his brothers.



Ultum4Spiderz said:


> that wild Cat has big ears.. how big they get?


22-38" to the base of the tail with a 8-15" tail. 30lbs is a good estimate for a healthy one. I don't know the height stat but they are tall and lanky. Oh and those ears can hear mice underground if I remember correctly.


----------



## H Sapien (Feb 3, 2012)

just put your t's somewhere the cats wont know they are there. I keep mine on high shelves in a walk in closet. The cats have no way of getting to them.


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 3, 2012)

Amoeba said:


> No and I wouldn't want one, they are wild and generally not very well tempered. He does have good markings but his face isn't as pointy as his brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 22-38" to the base of the tail with a 8-15" tail. 30lbs is a good estimate for a healthy one. I don't know the height stat but they are tall and lanky. Oh and those ears can hear mice underground if I remember correctly.


good job using the search function!!  

---------- Post added 02-03-2012 at 04:57 PM ----------




Amoeba said:


> No and I wouldn't want one, they are wild and generally not very well tempered. He does have good markings but his face isn't as pointy as his brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 22-38" to the base of the tail with a 8-15" tail. 30lbs is a good estimate for a healthy one. I don't know the height stat but they are tall and lanky. Oh and those ears can hear mice underground if I remember correctly.


30lbs is a good estimate for a girl! males can get to 44 and up

---------- Post added 02-03-2012 at 04:59 PM ----------




H Sapien said:


> just put your t's somewhere the cats wont know they are there. I keep mine on high shelves in a walk in closet. The cats have no way of getting to them.


walk in closet?..... bet my cat can get them 

---------- Post added 02-03-2012 at 05:03 PM ----------

http://www.savannahs.webs.com/
IF you live in Vancouver, or Canada: this breeder is the BEST for Savannahs

---------- Post added 02-03-2012 at 05:09 PM ----------




Amoeba said:


> While this topic is on Servals......Here is the real deal. They can easily jump 10ft from a dead stop and run 50mph.


and yes thats a really niice youngling


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Feb 4, 2012)

i just skimmed through the thread but i have a cat that tries to eat rubber bands, wrappers, house plants,  climbs onto desks and more, so i put my sling in the cabinet in my bathroom. then they get the humidity from people taking showers also.


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 4, 2012)

Chicken Farmer said:


> i just skimmed through the thread but i have a cat that tries to eat rubber bands, wrappers, house plants,  climbs onto desks and more, so i put my sling in the cabinet in my bathroom. then they get the humidity from people taking showers also.


smart man, like a tropical rainforest


----------



## Amy Beth (Feb 4, 2012)

My cats are to old, fat, and lazy to pay attention to my Tarantulas. They just get mad if I pay more attention to the spiders than I do to them


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 4, 2012)

My old cat just died of seizures at age 18... When he was a youngster, he went nose to nose with a A. seemani named "Tank" who happened to slip her enclosure. Cat had a pair of black dots on his white chin for the rest of his life from the bite. He came screaming up the steps and hid in his "cat house" for 2 days. Tank was just fine.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 5, 2012)

Hee Hee my cat are TOO healthy!  

Sorry about your cat.  weird that the two bite reports are both from a. Seemani! You should post a bite report in the note report section.

I have to write a @$&*ing essay now.  anyone want to help? Ugh! FML


----------



## Toogledoo (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting about your experience Frostbite! I've never read about anyone who actually had a T bite their cat. Glad that Tank made it through it just fine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 5, 2012)

Here's a bit more detailed one:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?43251-Tarantulas-cat&p=576327&viewfull=1#post576327
Odd that. Oth bite reports were by a. Seemani


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 5, 2012)

Amoeba said:


> While this topic is on Servals......Here is the real deal. They can easily jump 10ft from a dead stop and run 50mph.


and i love the ears too! those bright markings are pseudo eyes used to prevent predator ambushes
sort of like what a cobra has!

I want one soooo bad


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 5, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> I want one soooo bad


[Derail][Soapbox] Trust me, you don't. Small wild cats have a tendency to have a terrible disposition (I think it comes from being both predator and prey)  
I've listened to the father chomp through a piece of chicken, bone and all, like it was butter. It's better and cheaper to let wild animals be wild.[/Soapbox][/Derail]


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 5, 2012)

They look really cool... until it destroys everything you own. Then you have to spend 1,500 dollars on a vet bill because you need to go to a specialist. Then, when you're sleeping, they kick off your face to attack one of your little house cats who does not fair very well after the attack. That's another 400 to get her stitched up... lOl. I really don't think it's that bad but I don't doubt that it could very well be worse depending on the cat you own.

---------- Post added 02-05-2012 at 04:50 PM ----------

but they are adorable.


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, I wrote up some reasons to get more T's. Sending it now, wish me luck!
Also, a few questions;

-Visit here if you have experience with vivariums/plants/h. incei and give me advice please: 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?225186-Opinions-needed-on-vivarium-plans
-Do H. incei like it damp all the time, high humidity, more tropical?  This will be in a vivarium with ispods and stuff so I'm not too worried about mold. 
-Any plants for small (large jar) vivariums besides the ones in my other thread? 
-Would C. elegans or A. metallica do well in a vivarium? 

Thanks!


----------

